# A rant and a question



## ♡♥★☆Goat-lover☆★♥♡ (Dec 23, 2014)

I just need to get some stuff off my chest oka here it goes my farther owns his own lil repair shop for tractors, lawn tractor, ect. Well he decide to hire so this guy he hired seemed nice in ever thing my dads repair shop is right next to my barn in goats pasture in pens well I was out feeding my goats he came over in talked to me about my goats I didnt mind the questions well the next day I was out trimming feet in cleaning out stalls when he came up to in said he bought two boer nannies which were due to kid next week I asked why the hell you buy goats when you live in town he said he asked my dad in said he was with him keeping them here I told him nicely that be was not goin to keep him in my barn in pasture at the time I only had a eough room for the kids due next spring so he asked if he could bring a dog run out for them in put it by the barn in put a large dog house on the back for them I told him that was fine but he had to buy his own food, hay, minerals, buckets, in kidding supplies and then a hour later a pick-up pulls up with the two very pregnant does hog tied in the back I almost cried when I saw them let me remained you he only paid 25 dollars each for these boer bred does which i know good bred boers
Go for 300-800 dollars even without papers so anyway these girls were in bad shape the 4-5 years old there hooves were over grown so bad the culyed under the feet the all red doe had body sores from laying down so much,they looke to be heavily infested with worms in fleas they looked to be starved in their ribs were stiking out so were their hips the look they gave me like they wish they were dead I cried right there the old owner looked at me in ask why am I crying I yelled at him in said dont you see their condition they are in I looked at the guy in said do you have more goats in he said yes I said I half the mind to call the cops on you for the way these animals are being care for in told luke the guy my farther hire that he should never buy without seeing them first so he picked them up in put them in the kennel I clip there feet deworm gave them a bath gave them straw fed them out of love for animals well after 2months ive been feeding them careing for them had a vet come do a check up in after I said no I put them with my girls in which I love these 2 in there two doelings now luke didnt pay for any of these 
Expensives he has only ben out 4 times to see them he already gave me the doelings I asked him since I payed for everthing they are mine anyway I have proff I payed for everthing he only payed for buying
Them he says I have no right to just take them my dad fired a week ago cause he was caught stealing tools so he has called saying he wants the goats so he can take them to the sales barn he gave their babies in I payed for all four care in feed I gotten very attached to this girls in so has my 2 year old daughter in dad I called the cops in asked if I can keep them he said since they been on my land for more then 30 days they are legally yours but I just want a second 
Opinion


----------



## ♡♥★☆Goat-lover☆★♥♡ (Dec 23, 2014)

Sry for my spelling im just so mad in love these girls


----------



## Chivoville (Dec 28, 2014)

Goat-lover,  So sorry, sounds like a bad situation all around.  I'm no lawyer, but I don't think you will win this battle.  If you are in a position to buy the goats, I would try to do that.  Or just show up at the sale barn and maybe you can get a good price on them there.  I know it is very hard to give up animals you are attached to.  The good thing is at least you know he plans to sell them rather than keep them and give them a horrible life- hopefully they will get good homes once they get through the stress of the sale barn.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like an terrible situation. 
I think you most likely could make the argument in court. The issue with the 30 days on your property rule is the fact they were there under an agreement. 
The fact you did feed them and paid all these extra expenses helps your case. 

Even if you did win them I could see someone like him getting "revenge".


----------



## ♡♥★☆Goat-lover☆★♥♡ (Dec 30, 2014)

That what my dad said the only one keeping it goin is his girlfriend in her mom


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes you have to cut your losses and move on. It is hard, but fighting this creep over them is not worth the cost, time and trouble. Let them go and never let anyone use you like this again.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2015)

Know when to hold--know when to fold.
It's time to Fold.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Know when to hold--know when to fold.
> It's time to Fold.


Somebody oughta write a song about that!


----------



## elevan (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd be making out a bill for all the expenses that you put into their care.  Every hoof trim deserves a fee, everything deserves a fee.  When he arrives for the does serve him with the bill.  Tell him he can either pay you in cash, pay you with the goats or you will see him in court.  He made an arrangement with you and he failed to fulfill his end.


----------

